# Crazy day with Mixed bag...



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

We left the boat ramp in destin at 5:00 check the bait man headed to see him 2.5 miles west from the pass, on the way there we got our first shower of the day lol, got there and had 14 boats in line, got our 3 scoops of bait in 25 minutes and started heading South.

Water was nice as predicted until about 10 miles out then more rain and then started to get little choppy, tried to adjust the boat and trim tabs didn’t work, trimmed the engine up a little and keep heading out, few minutes later a speaker came loose off the tower, tied the screw and back to the plan, and the again, ok cut the wire and toss that sucker inside the cabin.

We made our first stop about 16 miles out, nothing really great but we dropped anyway, got a lane snapper on the first drop, and then nothing, keep moving out. Then more shower until we made to the spot about 26 miles, we tried couple new spots, little show but no takeRd, heavy storm was approaching so we moved to mingo ridge, bonitas where everywhere, we probably caught over 30 boboos, kept Few for bait and for next trips. we got tangled and my buddy was clearing the lines and a boboo took off with one of the lines that was left in he water and set the hook in my buddy’s finger, I quickly grabbed the line, and with the other hand I cut the leader to release my buddy, check on him, he was fine so I boated the Bobboo by hand, and then we proceed to cut the hook, thanks lord was a 3/0 hook and didn’t go too deep, (little note on how important to have a knife or pliers in your belt + emergency kit on the boat) he was fine and We stayed there fishing, caught few Mingos, black snapper, lane snapper, 2 kings and 3 more got taxed.

Started moving in around noon checking on few spots on the way and start catching few ARS, weather was nice and flat Glassy waters, moving between spots always checking for the grass, the grass was scattered due the storm, but we managed to find one, check it really close and nothing, ol kept moving then we saw a smal patch with lotta bait, hard tail, triple tail and few chickens in it, tossed few chunks and The bloody massacre started, after little while they stopped biting, picked up few hard tails and kept moving in, stoped in another spot I dropped the hard tail and as soonest it hits the bottom my rod bended down, the fish tried to lock down and I am trying to gain few feet of line since was a rock bottom spot I thought was a grouper trying to break me off, I got a few turns and then slack, I thought it either tossed the hook or broke off, then few second later I see this cobia swimming near the boat and yelled my buddy “cobia” Even tossed few chucks at it lol then I quickly realized she was my catch and my real fight started, she Did run down couple more times and 20 minutes later my Buddy gaff it and to the cooler she went. Hi fives around and then we called our day.

Despite the storms, boat issues And my buddy’s incident we had lots of fun, We caught some fish, made some memories, we need more days like The yesterdays “second half” 😂


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good report dude!!!!!!! Looks like you got a good variety there. Cobia is good stuff!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> We left the boat ramp in destin at 5:00 check the bait man headed to see him 2.5 miles west from the pass, on the way there we got our first shower of the day lol, got there and had 14 boats in line, got our 3 scoops of bait in 25 minutes and started heading South.
> 
> Water was nice as predicted until about 10 miles out then more rain and then started to get little choppy, tried to adjust the boat and trim tabs didn’t work, trimmed the engine up a little and keep heading out, few minutes later a speaker came loose off the tower, tied the screw and back to the plan, and the again, ok cut the wire and toss that sucker inside the cabin.
> 
> ...





Lipz said:


> We left the boat ramp in destin at 5:00 check the bait man headed to see him 2.5 miles west from the pass, on the way there we got our first shower of the day lol, got there and had 14 boats in line, got our 3 scoops of bait in 25 minutes and started heading South.
> 
> Water was nice as predicted until about 10 miles out then more rain and then started to get little choppy, tried to adjust the boat and trim tabs didn’t work, trimmed the engine up a little and keep heading out, few minutes later a speaker came loose off the tower, tied the screw and back to the plan, and the again, ok cut the wire and toss that sucker inside the cabin.
> 
> ...


looks like y’all had had some fun can’t wait to get back down y’all keep hammering them!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Good report dude!!!!!!! Looks like you got a good variety there. Cobia is good stuff!


Yep, lots of options here, cobia is good stuff, every year we catch them while bottom fishing And we are not complaining lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Cobia are one of the few fish that I actually like on the grill.....everything else gets fried .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice ! Cobia are one of the few fish that I actually like on the grill.....everything else gets fried .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I like it too, black pepper salt and little butter at the end makes the trick lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Salt, pepper, minced garlic clove, lots of butter in a baking pan....put it in the smoker until you like it. It's so good ,that when the fish is gone you'll be dragging a piece of white bread across the pan drippings ! Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report, Thank you.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome.  
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good report.👍


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Salt, pepper, minced garlic clove, lots of butter in a baking pan....put it in the smoker until you like it. It's so good ,that when the fish is gone you'll be dragging a piece of white bread across the pan drippings ! Lol !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lipz said:


> View attachment 1080417


Russ you recipe is approved, really good stuff. I did another pan with little potatoes and onions too, delicious!!!


----------

